# 11.0 upgrade unbound problem



## warcries (Dec 1, 2016)

hi,

I upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0, after the upgrade my unbound server is not starting. Below is the error.

```
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "unbound-checkconf"
Starting unbound.
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "unbound"
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/unbound: WARNING: failed to start unbound
```

What is the best solution for the error above?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2016)

You must upgrade all of your installed ports when upgrading to a higher major version of FreeBSD. This should be enough:

`# pkg upgrade -f`


----------



## obsigna (Dec 1, 2016)

warcries said:


> hi,
> 
> I upgraded from 10.3 to 11.0, after the upgrade my unbound server is not starting. Below is the error.
> 
> ...



Most probably you did not rebuild your ports like it is suggested in the Handbook:

23.2. FreeBSD Update

Pay attention to: 23.2.3.2. Upgrading Packages After a Major Version Upgrade


----------



## warcries (Dec 1, 2016)

kpa said:


> You must upgrade all of your installed ports when upgrading to a higher major version of FreeBSD. This should be enough:
> 
> `# pkg upgrade -f`




```
root@freebsd:~ # pkg upgrade -f
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
```
when I run your command, it has the same error.


----------



## kpa (Dec 1, 2016)

warcries said:


> root@freebsd:~ # pkg upgrade -f
> Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
> 
> when I run your command, it has the same error.



You need to run it like this, this is actually from the handbook article linked above:

`# pkg-static upgrade -f`


----------



## warcries (Dec 1, 2016)

kpa said:


> You need to run it like this, this is actually from the handbook article linked above:
> 
> `# pkg-static upgrade -f`




```
root@freebsd:~ # pkg-static upgrade -f
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
pkg-static: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz[/URL]: No address record
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg-static: [URL]http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz[/URL]: No address record
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
All repositories are up-to-date.
Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
pkg-static: Repository FreeBSD cannot be opened. 'pkg update' required
Checking for upgrades (29 candidates): 100%
Processing candidates (29 candidates): 100%
Checking integrity... done (0 conflicting)
Your packages are up to date.
```


----------



## warcries (Dec 1, 2016)

kpa said:


> You need to run it like this, this is actually from the handbook article linked above:
> 
> `# pkg-static upgrade -f`


 
I run also,

```
root@galactus:~ # pkg update
Shared object "libssl.so.7" not found, required by "pkg"
root@galactus:~ # pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg-static: Warning: Major OS version upgrade detected.  Running "pkg-static install -f pkg" recommended
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
pkg-static: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/meta.txz: No address record
repository FreeBSD has no meta file, using default settings
pkg-static: http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:11:amd64/quarterly/packagesite.txz: No address record
Unable to update repository FreeBSD
All repositories are up-to-date.
Repository FreeBSD has a wrong packagesite, need to re-create database
pkg-static: Repository FreeBSD cannot be opened. 'pkg update' required
pkg-static: No packages available to install matching 'pkg' have been found in the repositories
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2016)

"No address record" means your name resolving doesn't work. Probably because unbound isn't working at the moment. It's a bit of a chicken and egg problem. Unbound doesn't work and needs to be updated but you can't update because Unbound isn't working.

Temporarily configure a DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf until you can get unbound working again.

A good way to update your packages is:

```
pkg-static install -f pkg
pkg upgrade -f
```


----------



## warcries (Dec 1, 2016)

SirDice said:


> "No address record" means your name resolving doesn't work. Probably because unbound isn't working at the moment. It's a bit of a chicken and egg problem. Unbound doesn't work and needs to be updated but you can't update because Unbound isn't working.
> 
> Temporarily configure a DNS server in /etc/resolv.conf until you can get unbound working again.
> 
> ...



thanks guys for helping me. Unbound is already working.


----------

